# How I fixed broken leg of my pigeon,



## Amirrezapakroo (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi all, wanna share my experience regarding one of my pigeons which he got back home after three days with a broken knee, (just my personal experience which might not work for other kind of injuries as you all know it) 
Early in the morning he was sitting on the loft and I was happy he came back after three days and missing his warm home, when I got closer to him found him that he is keeping one leg up and cant walk properly, I just opened the door he strait went back to the loft and when I got him in my hand found that he had a broken knee, so decided to take half a day off work and try to take him to pet clinic but I called every single vet care which I found in google for our area (Hamilton, NZ) Unfortunately none of them could help me because they are all had experience just for cats and dogs care not birds ! so decided to go back home and fix his leg my self, I got some tape from the pharmacy, one type of strong sticky ones and one type that they only stick to themselves. I just used woody Ice cream handle (sticks) I broke it in half almost size of his leg then with my finger I found the place of his broken bone (it was moving and noising under my finger) then I just shaved some feather on the leg and upper area close to the body which that area was the broken area of the leg (just below the last joint under the main body) then I just put one Ice cream handle inside of the leg and one on outside then with that sticky tape tried to secure them on place and keep them on the leg as well but I didn't put too much of the tape which It would be hard later to remove it, just one turn to secure ice cream handles is enough, then I covered the leg with none sticky tapes which they stick to themselves to cover everything and hold the leg strait and secure between the ice cream sticks and top tape as well,
Every thing was perfect in place when I was doing the fixing and I tried to keep the natural shape of the leg as well, I kept the pigeon two weeks in a secure box with seeds and water also prepared a donuts shape of towel for his resting area. after two weeks I opened the tapes carefully and slowly, he was not perfect after two weeks but much more better when he was trying to put his leg on the ground comparing the first day, after more 3 weeks between other friends in the loft I found him is getting almost perfect and walking awesome again ! which you can see in the latest photo standing and walking nice again! thanks god he is walking good again.  here is a video of his walking again : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5jzPihDphU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Amirrezapakroo (Jan 18, 2016)

here you can watch his walking again  

https://youtu.be/T5jzPihDphU


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Amirrezapakroo, You did a "Awesome Job" with that leg and you are a very dedicated pigeon keeper---I admire and praise you....c.hert


----------



## Amirrezapakroo (Jan 18, 2016)

c.hert said:


> Amirrezapakroo, You did a "Awesome Job" with that leg and you are a very dedicated pigeon keeper---I admire and praise you....c.hert


Hi c.hert, Thank you for your message, hope it would be a bit help for others ...

Cheers


----------

